
Innovation as a Process of Caring - tenkabuto
http://brandon.zeroqualms.net/innovation-as-process-of-caring/
======
mbrock
There's a book by Elaine Scarry called _The Body in Pain_ which relates
creation with pain and care in a beautiful way.

I noticed the author of this blog is Christian. Scarry's book contains a very
interesting reading of the Old Testament in terms of creation and pain.

~~~
tenkabuto
Thank you for mentioning the book; I will check it out! :D

